# Apartments with big swimming pool?



## JJDubai (Sep 29, 2008)

Does anyone know of any apartment buildings with swimming pools big enough to swim in? Seen far too many over sized jacuzzis!

Tecom/Barsha/Marina preferably, but not essential.


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

I have personally seen and swam in the pools of Marina Mansion...pretty good, La Reviera again in Marana (beautiful infinity pool on the rooftop) and ofcourse the biggest of them all...horizon tower in Marina.

Damac lake Terrace in JLT also has a great pool.


----------



## Mac711 (Nov 19, 2009)

The Jewels in the Marina area is a very nice, well-run complex with a decent pool.....


----------



## princesse (Apr 26, 2010)

hi all, planning on coming to dubai and would like to know if swimming pool are mixed or there is male/ female swimming pool?


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

princesse said:


> hi all, planning on coming to dubai and would like to know if swimming pool are mixed or there is male/ female swimming pool?


:confused2:I never knew swimming pool had genders...


----------



## princesse (Apr 26, 2010)

oh! said:


> :confused2:I never knew swimming pool had genders...


the country seems to have so many restrictions that everything might be possible


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

okay okay so maybe we can classify the squarish/straight lines based pools as males and the roundish curvy ones as females ....so yes there are both...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

princesse said:


> hi all, planning on coming to dubai and would like to know if swimming pool are mixed or there is male/ female swimming pool?


Most of them are mixed, some serviced apartment blocks have separate pools for males and females though.


----------



## princesse (Apr 26, 2010)

cool guys ;-)


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

By far the best one I've seen are the pools in Horizon Tower in the Marina: Kiddies pool, chill out pool, 5 jacuzzis and a lengths pool


----------



## BostonToDubai (Apr 28, 2010)

HamishUK said:


> By far the best one I've seen are the pools in Horizon Tower in the Marina: Kiddies pool, chill out pool, 5 jacuzzis and a lengths pool
> 
> 
> 
> What is rent like at the Horizon Tower?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

4 bed apartments at horizon - Dhs.160k


----------



## thefultons (Nov 25, 2009)

yes it is nice im in there BUT pool clossed for a week for 100% clorination supposedly and 8 days past but yes they are nice pools


----------



## thefultons (Nov 25, 2009)

BostonToDubai said:


> HamishUK said:
> 
> 
> > By far the best one I've seen are the pools in Horizon Tower in the Marina: Kiddies pool, chill out pool, 5 jacuzzis and a lengths pool
> ...


----------

